# Advice for a future expat



## hkqt (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm interested in being an expat to singapore. I've done a lot of research so far. But what I really would like to know is, what is the probability that I can get a job once I graduate from college? Would I need to have a minimum of experience? Also, would it be easier for me to complete grad school, then try for a job in singapore?

BTW, I'm an international business major, and I am currently learning mandarin. I also am considering joining the peace corps to china if being an expat right out of college doesn't work for me. I haven't been overseas yet, but I do have a list of places I'd like to visit before I graduate to kind of break me in, when it comes to being overseas. I know I have a lot to do in order to prepare and tons more of research to do. But can you guys kinda guide me so I know what to research next...etc.

I don't HAVE to go to singapore, but it is a huge deal to me if I can. 

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a quick hello to say welcome to the forum.

Maiden


----------



## hkqt (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks!! Do you have any advice for me??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

any foreigner is an expat, in any country   

You don't need Mandarin to be in Singapore, or Malaysia, or Indonesia .. (or countries where Chinese live   )

Read up the forum and throw specific questions and let me try to help you ..


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey there,

Once you've graduated, you could send your resumes to some of the companies to see if they're interested in hiring you. Which industry r u thinking of going into?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

carltan: it works both ways. For "YOUR" country, if your flag is right, as the agents are always rewarded heavily, they do take the trouble to find job, in lieu of docking your few months' pay.

For others - NOPE, unless there candidate is solid or has some in-reads

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------

